# BIG Doe!



## HuntinGal308 (Nov 12, 2004)

Last Saturday evening my dad killed a HUGE doe in Banks County,  behind my house!

It field dressed  127 lbs!   Biggest doe I have seen in a while!

This isn't the best picture!


----------



## Eshad (Nov 12, 2004)

Congrats!  That's one big doe!  Good eating!


----------



## beginnersluck (Nov 12, 2004)

*Nice doe*

That's a big one.  I saw one yesterday afternoon while driving home that would probably weigh about 125-130.  She was nice looking.  I hunt in Banks Co.  Where bouts was this one taken?


----------



## HuntinGal308 (Nov 12, 2004)

beginnersluck said:
			
		

> That's a big one.  I saw one yesterday afternoon while driving home that would probably weigh about 125-130.  She was nice looking.  I hunt in Banks Co.  Where bouts was this one taken?





Do you know where the nudist colony is?  If so our land joins  it!

If you do not know where that is,   we are close to the  dragstrip!


----------



## beginnersluck (Nov 12, 2004)

I know where both are. I'm hunting a little closer to Hwy 184.  Seen a lot of does this year.  We need to take a few out, huh?


----------



## beginnersluck (Nov 12, 2004)

BTW, you better be careful by the nudist colony...would't want to shoot a nekkid jackrabbit!


----------



## WildBuck (Nov 12, 2004)

Congrats , that was a big doe. I have killed bucks that did not field dress that much.


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Nov 14, 2004)

*Man!!!!*

That is one big doe, the biggest doe I have ever seen was the one my buddy killed a couple of years ago that field dressed 110lbs on my family's property in Rockdale County. Congradulations!!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 15, 2004)

Yep she's a bigun  Congrats.

Jim


----------



## HT2 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Gal....*

That's a sho-nuff big 'ol doe!!!!!!!!!!

She ought to eat well!!!!!!!!!

BOOM!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nitro (Nov 15, 2004)

I killed a 5.5 year old Nanny Sunday AM while "tree surfing".  She weighed 125 dead weight.

Covered in fat. Boned out the hindquarters for BBQ and they were marbled like prime beef.  Acorn crop was awesome on property and they have capitalized.

Saw 4 bucks Saturday night including two bucks that need another year but show promise. A real nice 110" 8 point and a tall 7 with 10-11 inch G-2s.

Hopefully our other members will let them walk. 

Our LabLab plots are lush.


----------



## early riser (Nov 15, 2004)

HuntinGal308 said:
			
		

> Last Saturday evening my dad killed a HUGE doe in Banks County,  behind my house!
> 
> It field dressed  127 lbs!   Biggest doe I have seen in a while!
> 
> This isn't the best picture!




HutinGal308? Just wanted to clarify the statement? Did it field dress 127#'s of was that live weight.

BOY! If she field dressed 127#'s she must have weighed 167#'s live weight with at least 40+ #'s in gut. That sho-nuff would be a BIG-UN to be proud of.

BIG-UN either way!

e.r.


----------



## HuntinGal308 (Dec 3, 2004)

early riser said:
			
		

> HutinGal308? Just wanted to clarify the statement? Did it field dress 127#'s of was that live weight.
> 
> BOY! If she field dressed 127#'s she must have weighed 167#'s live weight with at least 40+ #'s in gut. That sho-nuff would be a BIG-UN to be proud of.
> 
> ...




Field dressed 127 #


----------



## shootpse (Dec 4, 2004)

my uncle shot a doe with his bow 3 weeks ago and it field dressed out at 162 pounds , after he shot that doe he missed one bigger than her not but 10 minutes later


----------



## StinkyPete (Jan 9, 2005)

My first deer was a doe and it wasn't nearly that big you shoud be proud


----------



## Miami_Slayer (Jan 9, 2005)

Very nice.  Congrats.  I just bought a freezer that'll hold whatever yours won't.  Enjoy!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 10, 2005)

Tell him congrats HG.  Nothing like late, late season freezer filler.

Jim


----------

